

Facebook’s Stance On Protecting User Data Challenged In Oregon Murder Case - karika
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/06/facebooks-stance-on-protecting-user-data-challenged-in-oregon-murder-case/

======
RexRollman
So Facebook information is a tool that can be used by the prosecution but not
defense lawyers? That seems perverse, especially if a subpoena has been
issued.

